# Pets Riding In Tt?



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Has anybody ever transported their dog in the TT? Do you think it would be safe? If I did it at all I would crate him. The thing I worry about is that I would crack some windows for air and I worry about carbon monoxide from the tailpipe collecting in the TT. He's a big dog and he doesnt ride well in a car. He never calms down, he paces around, whines, cries, and "talks" the whole way. It will absolutely drive you freakin nuts. I've already decided to crate him in the truck and if he doesnt calm down the next step is the TT. He's a great dog, listens well, does everything well except rides. He just cant calm down. Here's "Buster"!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Have you tried benadryl? Benadryl for Dogs or Cats

Benadryl is a brand name for an anti-histamine (diphenhydramine). Although it is considered fairly safe for use in dogs and cats, please be aware that it does have potential adverse side effects. It may interact with other meds that your pet is taking, so do not use it without first consulting your veterinarian. You should also use extreme caution using Benadryl in dogs that have glaucoma, prostatic disease, cardiovascular disease or hyperthyroidism.

Benadryl is quite effective when used in proper dosages. 
Stops itching
Controls vomiting
Good for motion sickness
Can be used as a mild tranquilizer
Good for snake bites
Useful for vaccination reactions
Good for bee stings and insect bites

Be sure to use only the plain Benadryl formula. Giving benadryl with other combination of meds could be fatal, so be sure to read the box.

Liquid Benadryl is too high in alcohol content to be safely used for animals. Please use capsule or pill form.

Dosage every 8 hours
Dogs under 30 lbs and Cats : 10 mg 
Dogs 30-50 lbs: 25 mg
Dogs over 50 lbs: 50 mg

We pulled out the back seat of our truck so the dogs would have more room. This also lets us watch the dogs and see when they are in trouble. Our dogs have over 5000 miles going to dog shows. James


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Some states allow passagers to ride in the TT, so a dog in a crate should be ok. Only problem is air flow. The way I understand it is that you shouldn't pull a camper with windows open, it can brow out you windows. That would be my only concern. As far as wining, we have a cat that does the same thing, hates the ride, loves camping. My wife won't let me stick him in the back of the truck thou.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Please don't close Buster in a moving camper. He's already over stressed in the car - and that's WITH his people. It would be cruel to close him in the TT, where YOU are not and where HE can't see, where he would be bumped & bounced around with no way of knowing what's happening to him, and where you would have no way to get to him in the unfortunate (albeit - unlikely) event that the TT became separated from the TV or otherwise got in trouble. PLEASE - discuss medication options with your vet but, whatever you do, CARRY BUSTER IN A CRATE IN THE TV (having an active, nervous dog loose in a car is dangerous for EVERYONE & EVERYTHING on the road!!) You and Buster would both benefit greatly by working with a Behavioral Trainer to get Buster over his fear. If he absolutely can't ride in the TV, because there's no room for a crate - you need to consider leaving him home ... for his own safety & well-being.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Our dogs have been riding in the trailer for about five years. We use child gates to create a couple pens in the bunk area. Throw a few dogs beds in there and they have a soft and comfortable bed. You have to crate the dog if they ride in the trailer.

We also give them Benadryl to calm them down and make them sleepy, it works.

We keep the fans on to ventilate the trailer, fumes are not a problem from the TV. If it gets hot, we hook up the generators in the bed of the truck and run the AC for the dogs. I installed a outlet on the trailer tongue for this.

Do the dogs like it, probably not. But the only other option is the kennel, and I am certain the dogs would rather spend some time in the trailer and be with the family camping rather than the kennel.

For those that will flame me and claim having dogs riding in the trailer is cruel, inhuman, and evil I offer the following.





















DAN


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

You ALL have good advice and I am glad I asked the question. He's about 85 lbs and very tall. Our TV is an Excursion so there is plenty of room for a crate. Currently he rides behind the third seat with a barrier to hold him in. Unknown to us while he was riding back there he chewed off both the outboard seatbelts to the third seat. So a crate is definately in his future LOL! We will also be talking to our vet before camping season starts. We have considered a kennel and leaving him home. We have tried benedryl, we gave him 50 mg over a 3 hour trip and it didnt even phase him. We have been to obediance school with him and overall we have no real issues. He's a great dog but we cant seem to figure out his anxiety about car rides. He is high energy and a little bossy but we keep him in check. He takes a short ride everyday to the park where we walk. He's a rescue dog we got about 1.5 years ago (he's 3 now). We dont know if he's excited about where he's going or scared. He lives a good life and is generally happy but true to a Doberman he is very emotional and clingy. He was abandoned by his first owner at a kennel. They dropped him off for the weekend and never came back.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> You ALL have good advice and I am glad I asked the question. He's about 85 lbs and very tall. Our TV is an Excursion so there is plenty of room for a crate. Currently he rides behind the third seat with a barrier to hold him in. Unknown to us while he was riding back there he chewed off both the outboard seatbelts to the third seat. So a crate is definately in his future LOL! We will also be talking to our vet before camping season starts. We have considered a kennel and leaving him home. We have tried benedryl, we gave him 50 mg over a 3 hour trip and it didnt even phase him. We have been to obediance school with him and overall we have no real issues. He's a great dog but we cant seem to figure out his anxiety about car rides. He is high energy and a little bossy but we keep him in check. He takes a short ride everyday to the park where we walk. He's a rescue dog we got about 1.5 years ago (he's 3 now). We dont know if he's excited about where he's going or scared. He lives a good life and is generally happy but true to a Doberman he is very emotional and clingy. He was abandoned by his first owner at a kennel. They dropped him off for the weekend and never came back.


Both of our dogs are rescues as well, I would have it no other way. Dazzee was our first Elkhound. She was terribly abused by her first owner. It took us two years just to get her to walk on a on a leash to the end of our driveway. While she still bears the scares from her abuse, she is a happy dog now. I understand what you are going through.

If you can keep your dog in the TV and he can ride in a crate without driving you crazy, this is the way to go.

DAN


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Poor baby ... your's, too, Dan. My heart aches for abused animals and I get sooooo angry when I start thinking about their prior lives. Fortunately, this Dobe and Elkies now have a better story!!!! Thanks to you guys!!!

Obed. school is great (in fact ....EXCELLENT!!! ... and, in my book, required) but we don't usually address individual non-obedience related special behaviors in a class .... maybe a discussion after class ... but issues with travelling are more extensive (NOT difficult...just bigger) than something that could be quickly addressed in a few minutes after class. A Behavioralist (different from Obed. School) would be able to ID what's behind the behavior AND help you change it so Buster (and you) will be happier. btw, the chewing (seatbelts) is a pretty sure sign of nerves...not excitement.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Another good one would be Dramamine. Usually for motion sickness...vet said use it and it worked on a 500 mile trip. A normally hyper little dog slept the whole way. ---Mike


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

We have one of our dogs that is petrified of loud noises. Like fireworks. We spoke to the vet and they gave us a prescription for Alpazolam, which is the generic for Xanax. Yep the anti-anxiety/depression medication taken by many adults. The reason we asked was for a 4th of July camping trip and it worked perfectly. We were able to go see the fireworks display and the girls rested peacefully in the truck until it was over and we headed back to the campgroud. Well I say the girls, because nothing bothers "the tank" aka Merlin.

Our neighbor is in the process of building a home in NC and he makes the 10 hour trip almost once a month and his german shepard does not travel well and we actually heard of this approach from him. Works well for him and travel girl Sarah.

Good luck. I think you could workout something with your vet that will be to everybodies health and benefit.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

ours would just sleep and would probably enjoy the ride more as he is cramped in with 6 people in the suburban.

I will do it once i get a wireless camera so i can confirm he will kick back and snooze








as you can see he enjoys sleeping


























in the Laundry it doesn't matter









and he enjoys camping


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> ours would just sleep and would probably enjoy the ride more as he is cramped in with 6 people in the suburban.
> 
> I will do it once i get a wireless camera so i can confirm he will kick back and snooze
> 
> ...


 I think a couple of those naps came after trying to keep up with the girls. McGraw is "da man".


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was thinking Benadryl too. You could try it with him in the Tv and if he wont shut up put him in the TT. I imagine that would be very annoying...that whining and talking and pacing...and my wife just wont stop.....oh, your talking about the dog


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our Lab (Zul) rides in our trailer and is fine with it. We open th door...and he runs to his spot on the lower bunk. He knows the drill...get in..go for ride...camp with family.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I guess we can count ourselves among the lucky ones. Our beagle is a good traveller and loves camping with the family. After about 15 minutes of whining in the back seat of the truck, he settles down and sleeps the rest of the trip. Personally, I would never allow him to travel in accomodations I wouldn't travel in, and that includes the trailer. That would be one rough ride, I'm afraid.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

I would try the crate inside the Excursion before drugging him. Our dog did the same until we crated her. Now she can just relax in her own space and she sleeps the entire ride. Give it a shot. If it doesn't work, you can look at other options.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You probably at a minimum should put the crate on some non-slip mat or even better, tie it down so it stays put. I'm sure you have had cabinet doors and drawers come open while towing. I bet the pooch would love to go sliding across the outback when going around corners or down steep grades.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Back when we had our trailers and 5er we let the dogs rid there and all was fine. For the most part they just climbed up on the bed and took a snooze. Our golden is our box of rock and will pace unless we give her anxiety meds.

If you want crack a window or leave the vent open, dogs should be fine just don't forget to let them out at stops.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We have Daschunds that travel with us, no kids. Penny used to pace because she couldn't see out the windows. My solution, I bought two storage containers and built up the back seat with those and pieces of foam wedged here and there to level the container and fill the space between the containers and the backs of the seat. Threw in dog bed and blankies and they ride level with windows , can see out all of them . They love it and so do we. Penny freaks if we drive on rumble strips , absolutely freaks, but other than that, they travel perfect!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you guys for all your suggestions. I feel better about putting him in the TT but that is not my first option. He's due to go to the vet in the next month or so and we'll talk about ideas there. We are going to get a crate for sure and possibly sedate him after talking to the vet. We have a big trip planned in June to Fla which I figure is about 20 hours. If we cant get something worked out he will be taking a break in the trailer for a few hours at a time. At least until I regain some sanity! He may not like it but no sense in all three of us being miserable. I figured I could use a baby monitor to help keep track of him. Wolfwood-if it came down to a behavior specialist how long would you guess that treatment would last and any guess on cost? Thanks again, great tips frpm everyone.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Obviously, this dog has had a bad experience in a vehicle and/or gets separation anxiety. Is it possible to get some kind of medication (Xanax or Valium, if Benadryl doesn't work), put up a separation from the front and have one of the kids or an adult ride back there with him to soothe him? Or, if a crate is necessary, have someone talk soothingly to him to assure him it's okay until he gets used to it?
My son has a car halter for his dog that fastens into the seat belt, and put a soft bed/towel there for him to sleep on, and he has done well on a 5 1/2 hour drive to come up for a visit from Statesboro. 
I totally agree with Wolfie on this one, not to put him in the trailer. If he has this much anxiety riding in a smooth riding, relatively quiet vehicle? He would be TERRIFIED in the camper!! I didn't realize, until I bought a motorhome, just how much noise you can hear in there, from pots/pans, oven racks, etc., rattling when you go down the road. Your poor dog would be a basketcase!!
My grandmother had a dog that had been chased by a lightning ball, and everytime it thundered, she just went berseerk. The vet prescribed valium for her, and she would settle down some, but still very hypervigilant during a storm.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

I would try to go a non-medicated route first. I would definitely try the crate, but make sure they are crate trained first before moving on to crating him in the car. If he's not already crate trained you don't want to introduce two things at once. Also, you mentioned that you take him on a short ride each day and he's fine. I would build on that and start taking longer rides with him, and make sure there is something for him at the end of the ride that he enjoys. Since he's a rescue dog, there's probably a good chance he didn't get the proper socialization he needed as a puppy. It will just take that much more repetition to get him past this. I'd be careful about the whining and crying and how you respond to him, he just might be training you. Dog's are the world's best manipulators and can read you like a book.

My preference is to have them in the truck cab with me in crates or free range depending on how dirty and tired they are. However, I have crated them I the bed of the truck, and once in the trailer. One of my dog's flies with me to Wisconsin partridge hunting each fall. He's just fine when we get there, no meds, nothing. I just can't figure out why his ticket to fly in cargo cost more than mine.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Both of our Dobermans just curl up in the back and I don't see them for hours until I stop. No meds. They are both rescue dogs and one is pretty hyper around meal time. I suggest you try the cage in the TV first. Also, try some short rides around town, as he probably doesn't know you are going camping anyway. This would get him used to traveling in the TV.

Good Luck


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

I have taken my dogs on a few trips and they started in the truck and after the first 20 miles they were both in the TT. This being said I'm sure there are a lot of things that might be going on. One of my dogs we found out has amazing hearing so much so that he started barking and wimpering in the truck, we tried everything from opening the windows radio down and everything in the middle. At least for us this was what was wrong:

*The Radio!* Even with the radio volume turned all the way down there must have been some type of sound we can't hear coming out. I turned the power off and it was if I turned him off. This might help. Put all the sound in the front of the car if that does not work put him in the TT. My dogs are back there and don't really mind it. Once the door is closed and they can't see or hear you they give up and sleep the entire ride in their crate. Good luck.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

A side note to this story. This week my DW and I are dogsitting a high strung Border Collie mix for her sister so things are sort of hectic around here. It gets worse. Sat my DW is on her way home from the grocery store and a stray is blocking traffic in the road. A female Dobie. You may remember we have a male Dobie. Of course my wife "recues" her and brings her home. She appears to be a former family pet who was dumped. Well fed but no collar, not spayed, about 5 years old, and a bad case of mange. Our guess is the family never took her to the vet and when the mange got out of hand they dumped her. Either way they dont deserve her back. She is very sweet and gentle. We have contacted the rescue organization where we adopted Buster and in the mean time we are taking her to the vet to find out all she needs. If I know my wife, and after 27 years I'd say I do, then my guess is Buster just got a new buddy. Of all the strays in the world how does my wife find another friggin Dobie cute as a button? LOL! I'm done for.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> A side note to this story. This week my DW and I are dogsitting a high strung Border Collie mix for her sister so things are sort of hectic around here. It gets worse. Sat my DW is on her way home from the grocery store and a stray is blocking traffic in the road. A female Dobie. You may remember we have a male Dobie. Of course my wife "recues" her and brings her home. She appears to be a former family pet who was dumped. Well fed but no collar, not spayed, about 5 years old, and a bad case of mange. Our guess is the family never took her to the vet and when the mange got out of hand they dumped her. Either way they dont deserve her back. She is very sweet and gentle. We have contacted the rescue organization where we adopted Buster and in the mean time we are taking her to the vet to find out all she needs. If I know my wife, and after 27 years I'd say I do, then my guess is Buster just got a new buddy. Of all the strays in the world how does my wife find another friggin Dobie cute as a button? LOL! I'm done for.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Ahhhh.. our furry little friends, what would we do without them! I would try the crate in the TV first, if that doesn't work then I think a safe place in the TT is fine, we have friends who have 2 large dogs and they have a front bedroom with a door on each side of the bed, they put a blanket on each side and 1 dog gets 1 side and the other dog gets the other side, they are safe and sound when we reach our destination!

Our chihuahua's ride great in our vehicle as long as we dont use the blinker, slow down or heaven forbid we stop and one of us gets out of the vehicle!!! When any of those things happen, they both wake up and all heck breaks loose! When we use the blinker or slow down they think we've reached our destination and its time to get out, we've never left them in the vehicle, but you would think from the sounds they make aka whining, howling that we torture them in the vehicle at all times...embarrassing when we jump out at a campground to survey the campsite...

But after all that, they tend to make our trip a lot of fun, especially when they like to eat what wild animals leave behind!!







ICK!!!

Julie


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I've heard Rescue Remedy can work well for dogs that have some anxiety issues. I've not tried it.
http://www.rescueremedy.com/pets/


----------



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

wolfwood said:


> Please don't close Buster in a moving camper. He's already over stressed in the car - and that's WITH his people. It would be cruel to close him in the TT, where YOU are not and where HE can't see, where he would be bumped & bounced around with no way of knowing what's happening to him, and where you would have no way to get to him in the unfortunate (albeit - unlikely) event that the TT became separated from the TV or otherwise got in trouble. PLEASE - discuss medication options with your vet but, whatever you do, CARRY BUSTER IN A CRATE IN THE TV (having an active, nervous dog loose in a car is dangerous for EVERYONE & EVERYTHING on the road!!) You and Buster would both benefit greatly by working with a Behavioral Trainer to get Buster over his fear. If he absolutely can't ride in the TV, because there's no room for a crate - you need to consider leaving him home ... for his own safety & well-being.


Being a dog trainer myself (not a behavioral trainer), I couldn't agree more with Wolfwood.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Cricket does great traveling, her axiety issue is seeing us load the trailer. Backing up truck to the trailer about puts her over the edge. Taking anything dog related out the door to the trailer or truck is more than she can handle cuz she is so dang excited







. She is perfect traveler though and I am grateful. Penny, our Daschund rescue on the other hand will be getting meds today for the first time ever. Vet gave us a med to give her. She is fine when we first get in truck, happily burrows under her blankie for a snooze. But the first "noise" or God forbid we go over some rumble strips and she is done for. Hyperventilates and freaks. So today will be first trip , hoping she does better .


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CalifRVers said:


> Ahhhh.. our furry little friends, what would we do without them! I would try the crate in the TV first, if that doesn't work then I think a safe place in the TT is fine, we have friends who have 2 large dogs and they have a front bedroom with a door on each side of the bed, they put a blanket on each side and 1 dog gets 1 side and the other dog gets the other side, they are safe and sound when we reach our destination!
> 
> Our chihuahua's ride great in our vehicle as long as we dont use the blinker, slow down or heaven forbid we stop and one of us gets out of the vehicle!!! When any of those things happen, they both wake up and all heck breaks loose! When we use the blinker or slow down they think we've reached our destination and its time to get out, we've never left them in the vehicle, but you would think from the sounds they make aka whining, howling that we torture them in the vehicle at all times...embarrassing when we jump out at a campground to survey the campsite...
> 
> ...


Hahaha! blinkers, slow down, get out of vehicle: is there a hidden camera in my truck! that is so our situation. I hate it in the occasion I have to leave my 4-leggeds at home. Others peoples dogs get my attention cuz I can't stand not having doggie kisses. Well, except maybe from yours....after they have had "snacks". Haha!


----------

